# Merry Christmas (discount) from the River Gypsies!



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

For one week, we're offering the River Gypsies' Guide to North America for 33% off! (click the coupon link below to get the discount.)

The guide is to 9 highlight regions across the continent.

Not only is it perfect for planning your dream kayaking trip, it also has rivers in almost every chapter that are not found in any other guidebook - making it a perfect compliment guide for many home areas. It's also the perfect post-holiday-meal toilet reading companion for those wintry daze when it's too cold to go out.

Stuff this baby in the stocking of your favorite paddler!

We promise we'll get it to you in time to go under the tree.

Gypsies' Christmas Coupon

Happy holidays!

Leland & Andria
The River Gypsies


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

You have to add the item to your cart before the discount will show up.

Sorry for the confusion!

Leland


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

This book is a lot of fun. It would make a great gift (to yourself or other). Tons of great pics. It really motivates you to think plan trips.


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

Just a reminder - this sale ends tomorrow night at midnight.


----------

